# einzelne Polygone(Graphics) schneller als and. Fig. zeichnen



## Fridolin (30. Aug 2004)

Hallo,
ich zeichne 2d polygon figuren in einem spiel von mir und ich will ein polygon schneller zeichnen lassen als ein Arc 
ich hab mir gedacht ich zeichne es einfach um ein pixel schneller als das andere dann ist mir aufgefallen es bewegt sich trotzdem noch langsamer aber wenn ich jetzt eine figur viel schneller als eine andere zeichnen will kann
ich keine 10 20  pixel auslassen denn dann sieht man nicht mehr viel(wegen dem flimmern und den abständen). 
Das Flimmern bekommt man mit bufferedimages weg aber wie zeichne ich die andere figur schneller und lückenlos.
Eine Animation braucht ja 24 bilder in der sekunde damit sie der Betrachter flüssig sieht aber vielleicht liegt das auch daran das meine simplen figuren doch recht klein sind(7 * 15 pixel) Wenn ihr was wisst, dann schreibt mir bitte

lg Fridolin


----------



## Beni (30. Aug 2004)

Also wenn du ein VolatileImage verwendest (Component.getVolatileImage oder so ähnlich), und dieses Image direkt auf ein Canvas zeichnest, kannst du schon 300 Frames pro Sekunde erhalten. Dann ist dein Polygon in einer Sekunde flüssig 300 Pixel weit gefahren...


----------



## Guest (30. Aug 2004)

Ein canvas? das hab ich mir noch nie angeschaut, ich zeichne immer auf swing applications 

lg Fridolin


----------



## Illuvatar (30. Aug 2004)

Ich denke Canvas oder JComponent ist (in dem Fall) Wurscht.


----------

